# Wie macht man solche Intros



## xMoonshinex (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

wisst ihr wie man selbst solche Intros wie z.B. auf http://www.happyshooting.de bei den Podcasts machen kann? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------

